# Thoughts on The Lexus LF-A (been a while coming!)



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

So there has been TONS of buzz swirling around the Japanese Supercar (if not Exotic) that is scheduled to debut in person and production ready at the TOKYO Int'l Motor Show later this month. I have been reading a list price of $170,000 with only a handful of 150 making it to the U.S. Expect dealer markups of $50k-$100k easily! *So what's your thoughts...*


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

First impression ?

Sort of a high-end Japanese Mustang with a Zonda-wannabe exhaust outlet ???


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

It's different, but different enough that people want it as a toy? I was not impressed by the front end design of the concept, and have rarely seen a cutting edge interior design from a Japanese car manufacturer that looked on par with the competition. I don't know of any desirable strength it possess as a selling point. I'm not optimistic about its chances.

I'm far more intrigued by the FT-86 concept.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

that will never sell

looks like an audi/zonda/lexus threesome love child...which is not good

nice shade of red tho


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

I like the car, but not the price. This car should be price at or below 100K. Closest competitor is probably an R8. For the same money, I'd probably rather have the R8. I'm pretty sure they are trying to compete with Ferrari on this one though so :dunno:

BTW, here are some better pics

http://www.rsportscars.com/lexus/2008-lexus-lf-a-roadster-concept/

Also, it looked great 5 years ago when I think I first saw it in a magazine. Doesn't look very progressive today though. If I saw it in a Fast and Furious movie I probably would have thought someone put a bodykit on a tesla or S2000.


----------



## rosskey711 (Jun 2, 2009)

I wonder what percentage of people know it's a toyota? The badge of a car really doesn't affect me, but Nissan left it's Gt-R badged as a nissan and not an infinit... I liked that...


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I think it looks sharp.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

I dont like the back end at all but the red is a beautiful color!


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Burrogs said:


> I like the car, but not the price. This car should be price at or below 100K. Closest competitor is probably an R8. For the same money, I'd probably rather have the R8. I'm pretty sure they are trying to compete with Ferrari on this one though so :dunno:
> 
> Also, it looked great 5 years ago when I think I first saw it in a magazine. Doesn't look very progressive today though. If I saw it in a Fast and Furious movie I probably would have thought someone put a bodykit on a tesla or S2000.


I agree, except for the 'rather have an R8' bit . Also think it looks better as a hardtop.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Well.... It's here!!!!!!

*And can be yours.... for $400,000*   :eeps:

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/112_0912_2012_lexus_lfa_first_drive/index.html


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

TXSTYLE said:


> Well.... It's here!!!!!!
> 
> *And can be yours.... for $400,000*   :eeps:
> 
> http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/112_0912_2012_lexus_lfa_first_drive/index.html


First thing that came to mind when I clicked the link was "Oh man, it looks like a Nissan 370Z with a Lexus badge.

$400k? Give me a break. It has to go 0-60 in under 1 second to be worth that kind of money...

I like how it looks in the initial picture in red but the more I see of it the less I like it...


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.lexus.com/LFA/?s_ocid=homepagehero_lfaanchor1009


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

$400k, it is really so difficult for them to make a car that's moderately exciting? It all seems to be image with nothing more than for the par performance. For this price it had better beat the new McLarren MP4-12C.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't care if its still a Toyota.. I'll pick this car over any BMW...


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Kzang said:


> I don't care if its still a Toyota.. I'll pick this car over any BMW...


Sure, who wouldn't pick it over a BMW.

But for $400k, BMW is no competitor. That's a stout price tag pushing it into vastly different categories. I'll hold judgment until it is on the road and makes it on Top Gear. However, it does remind me of the VW Phaeton. An excellent car but simply too expensive, too over the top for a VW.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

The difference with the VW Phaeton was that it was under-priced for its equipment, fit, and finish. It still didn't succeed despite offering tremendous value because of deficiencies not related to the car mechanically.

The LF-A has highly questionable value in and of itself, regardless of the badge. Even tossing out the price, can it acquit itself on performance credentials alone? From the rudimentary specs on paper, no, I don't think so. Not even the 'competition' at $100k less. It seems barely able to keep up with the Ferrari 458.

How about design then? Highly opinionated, but I don't see anything particularly strong, interesting, or even refined about it. I can only say that it matches the non-statement of the current Lexus vehicles, while dipping into the generally expected supercar archetype.

The LF-A has me fairly baffled that such expense and time has produced such an underwhelming result. It does not appeal to me logically, it does not appeal to me emotionally; it is just confusing.


----------

